# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  musica

## jesuselviar

me an dicho, y yo tambien se por los espectaculos de magia que e visto, que la musica es importante.
ustede, ¿me recomiendan alguna en especial o algun compositor?

----------


## Pulgas

Jesús, efectivemtne en magia la música es esencial para muchos juegos. Pero no se puede recomendar una sintonía o un compositor sin más. La música ha de adaptarse a cada estilo de mago y a cada juego concreto.
En cualquier caso, en el foro hay abiertos muchísimos hilos sibre música: desde algunos genéricos a decenas de ellos centrados en algún juego concreto.
Si le echas un vistazo al buscador, ten encontrarás muchas sorpresas.

----------


## MagNity

cierro el hilo.

----------

